# Fifties Avia



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

This watch has spent the last few decades in the back of my sock draw unworn. I have an inkling it may be 1950's having seen a similar or same watch posted by another member here spied whilst lurking some time ago. I'd love to nail down the year if possible (56 would be great!) Can it be done from the case back number or movement?

Thanks in advance.

Obviously no valuations please!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice Avia , they really were nice quality watches back then , would say early 50s as it hasn't got incabloc shock protection , early 50s case design to with those lugs but can't be anymore accurate than that i'm afraid


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

OK, many thanks for the reply Andy. At least it's in the right decade!

I'm just amazed it still works despite not being wound for years although I've not checked it for accuracy yet.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I had a 1957 that was very similar

http://www.birthyearwatches.com/1957-avia-mens-9ct-gold-watch/

These are under rated. Enjoy


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> I had a 1957 that was very similar
> 
> http://www.birthyearwatches.com/1957-avia-mens-9ct-gold-watch/
> 
> These are under rated. Enjoy


 Thanks Scott, it certainly won't be going back in the sock draw.


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi,

I'd just like to say, that's a really lovely looking watch, like the lugs. What a find! IMHO, it looks 50s from the logo font, I think they lost the italic logo by the 60s.

Enjoy it


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Autonomous said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd just like to say, that's a really lovely looking watch, like the lugs. What a find! IMHO, it looks 50s from the logo font, I think they lost the italic logo by the 60s.
> 
> Enjoy it


 Thanks for the additional info :thumbsup:

There is a story attached to the watch, as I've the time I'll tell it.

As a teenager I used to work for an Upholsterer /carpet layer chap. He was always finding loose change, and small odds and ends whilst

stripping down chairs and sofas for recovering. One day he handed me an old strapless watch to keep that he had found. The case was

aluminium with a steel snap on back with what I now know as a pheon stamped on it. The face was pretty grubby but you could just

make out the Omega symbol, I'm guessing WW2 era.

With no strap, and looking tatty it went in the sock draw for a few years until I showed it to an uncle who used to dabble/fiddle with

watches as a hobby. He whipped out the above Avia that looked good and I could wear, the swap was done. As I got older and bigger! the

Avia no longer fitted so it went in the sock draw too.

I popped round to see my uncle recently to give him his 80th birthday card/present. Whilst there I asked him if he still had the old Omega

with a view to getting it back from him, "No I sold that years ago" he said " made a good bit of money on that watch"

The barst.......!!.

:laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BobJ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This watch has spent the last few decades in the back of my sock draw unworn. I have an inkling it may be 1950's having seen a similar or same watch posted by another member here spied whilst lurking some time ago. I'd love to nail down the year if possible (56 would be great!) Can it be done from the case back number or movement?
> 
> ...


 Hi

Certainly a 1950's, difficult to be exact.

I'm a big fan of early Avia's, have acquired quite few over the years, here's one similar to yours....

1950's Avia

Cal: AS 1002/984, 15 jewel.


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Hi
> 
> Certainly a 1950's, difficult to be exact.
> 
> ...


 Hi Karrusel,

Many thanks for the information, :thumbsup:

I think it may have been your images I saw whilst browsing the site some time ago but couldn't remember whose exactly.

Yours is a very clean example, dial is spotless.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> I had a 1957 that was very similar
> 
> http://www.birthyearwatches.com/1957-avia-mens-9ct-gold-watch/
> 
> These are under rated. Enjoy


 What goes around...

Thanks to Scott that particular one is now in my watchbox, awaiting a milestone birthday next month.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

AVO said:


> What goes around...
> 
> Thanks to Scott that particular one is now in my watchbox, awaiting a milestone birthday next month.


 Will it be smart casual or black tie Steve ?

Please let us know. :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Karrusel said:


> Will it be smart casual or black tie Steve ?
> 
> Please let us know. :thumbsup:
> 
> :biggrin:


 Sounds good to me, I'll look out the tartan trews and waistcoat with the Ghillie shirt, more comfy than the Tuxedo, I've put on a bit recently ( more than a bit ) artytime:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Karrusel said:


> Will it be smart casual or black tie Steve ?
> 
> Please let us know. :thumbsup:
> 
> :biggrin:


 A secret location far away from Dibley, surrounded by sweet concubines and fawning toadies. No ties or socks permitted.


----------



## gjjh25 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just started collecting vintage watches and I have just a black 17 jewel avia olympic and it is a really nice watch. Looking for more now


----------

